# Marcum Showdown 5.6 Flasher



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

After every season I look for manufacturer sales on items I want....or need as I tell my wife. As many have said they won't go fishing with out their vex. I have been borrowing one and now am hooked. I want to know if anyone has used the new Showdown 5.6. It interests me because I fish in shallow water about 10 ft, the dual beam can go 20 degree cone at 20 feet allowing a wider zoomed angle. From what I have researched to get that with vex I would need to spend about $150 more. I also like the verticle display readout and one button zoom to the bottom....all in all these are great features, but without first hand experiences its tough to make this big decision. Help!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish with a guy who had one last year... Did okay with it... Ran into him on Buckeye this year and he purchased a vex over the summer....

Never used it, or really even saw it run... I just know after 1 season he sold his and got a vex.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

just bought one 2 weeks ago, was recommended by a friend who has one, and said he can't icefish without it. i asked how it compared to the vexilar, he said he's used both and prefers the showdown. he also said a number of his icefishing buddies have used his, liked it so well that they purchased their own, and put their vexes on ebay. i can only say i've used mine 4 times, love the ease of use, and got a personal best 5 lb. walleye through the ice sunday.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

i have a showdown and love it! i like it so much i sent mine in for the 5.6 update. i bought a showdown because all the spinning colors on the vex give me a headache staring at them all day. plus i only have to charge my battery every 3-4 times out instead of everytime out.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the Showdown and am very happy with mine. I like it because it does not have the flashing colors and the loud humming sound that the older flashers have. I have found that I almost always use the "ice" mode which is for very cold temperatures otherwise the lcd displays seems to lag the action in the water.

TheBigE22


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info you all had. The more I hear about this I might just pull the trigger. I have been watching InFisherman TV Ice Shows on the Sportmans Channel and all have been raving about it. (I know they are paid to do so, but doubt they would support a crappy product) I forgot that they were so quiet.....thats really nice. Will let you know when....


----------



## redneckcgil29 (Jan 22, 2010)

Check out thier site and look at them on youtube..... If had to buy any electronic it would be the showdown hands down


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If it's good enough for Doug Stange, it's plenty good enough for us humble fishing neophytes!


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> If it's good enough for Doug Stange, it's plenty good enough for us humble fishing neophytes!


My thoughts exactly


----------

